
Satirical maps of the world - Thevet
https://www.bl.uk/maps/articles/satirical-maps
======
diego_moita
He missed the best maps of Europe: [https://cdn-
images-1.medium.com/max/2000/1*1VlEIWhT_tG4mYYiu...](https://cdn-
images-1.medium.com/max/2000/1*1VlEIWhT_tG4mYYiuqjYmQ.png)

~~~
notahacker
Yanko's "Atlas of Prejudice" was the first thing I thought of when I saw the
thread title

------
rdtsc
Since it's a programming forum my favorite satirical map is of C++:

[http://goldns.ru/cppmap-2012.png](http://goldns.ru/cppmap-2012.png)

That was probably more relevant maybe 10 years ago, things have improved
since. But anyone who remembers how it was will have a good laugh.

These always crack me up:

"Concepts Shipwreck" \- anyone remember those ?

malloc/free Oasis - remember thinking, "I am confused by all new and deletes
so I'll just use malloc and free"

"Type casting ghosts dance in the meadows"

